
Boeing to build XS-1 spaceplane, designed for 10 launches in 10 days - hackuser
http://www.space.com/36985-darpa-xs-1-spaceplane-boeing-phantom-express.html
======
MrZongle2
Am I too cynical for immediately thinking: a) this is a byproduct of SpaceX's
successes lighting a fire under establishment aerospace corporations and b)
we're more likely to see 1 launch in 20 days when fully implemented?

~~~
hackuser
People on HN, maybe not you, love Musk. He accomplishes a lot in tech but must
he get credit for everything, even the things others do? Boeing has a long
track record of major technological innovation and development. They also
build the X-37, which seems much more similar to the XS=1 than SpaceX's
systems.

